# Looking for Long Hair GS Puppy in/around CT



## Lorric (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
My 2 1/2 year old long coat shepherd, Jack, needs a companion. Sadly, our wonderful golden retriever passed away last month at 12 1/2 years old. We live on a farm in CT and Jack would like to share it with a new friend.
Any puppies around out there?
Thanks,
Lorri


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What kind of temperament are you looking for? Anything specific you'd like in the dog besides a long coat? 

Are you open to shipping or does it have to be here in CT?


----------



## Lorric (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi..I would like a puppy with a great temperament if that is what you mean. Nothing else in particular. I would prefer Connecticut but can go to MA or neighboring states. Do you have something in mind?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

does it 'have' to be a long hair? I like vonryanhaus in MA she has nice dogs but don't think any long coats.

Good luck in your search, it's slim pickens in CT.


----------



## Lorric (Feb 19, 2010)

*Gsd*

Hi..how do I send a PM? Where in Vermont? We have a place in Wilmington.


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

My posts keep getting deleted in this thread without explanation, so I guess it must be considered that I am advertising or something. Anyway, I know of a couple possibilities for you that you might be interested in. A PM is a "private message." If you look at the top of the page, when you are logged in, there should be something indicating you have a Private Message for you to click on to open. If you can't figure that out, just contact me at [email protected] and I'll see if I can help you out or refer you to someone who may have puppies.
Thanks.


----------



## Markaz3 (Jan 18, 2012)

These guys are on the RI/CT border. Beautiful dogs. Super nice, knowledgeable & helpful. 

Long Coat German Shepherd Puppies for sale


----------



## ekcmusic (Sep 3, 2011)

If you are open to the possibility of a standard-coat GSD from German lines, I highly recommend Von Wilhendorf Kennels, in New Milford, CT. John Henkel and his family have been breeding champion GSDs for almost 50 years and have blessed me with the two greatest dogs I have ever had the honor of sharing my life with. Check out their website: Von Wilhendorf : Born in America, Respected Worldwide!


----------

